
Nov 2019 – Visual Studio Code Update - pookieinc
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_41
======
flafla2
I'm continually impressed by the quality of VSCode updates every month. Almost
all of these features are things that I wouldn't have thought of / asked for
but am glad are now available. Truly at this point it is one of the best open-
source projects out there, right up there with blender, Dolphin-emu, and
Inkscape. Bravo to those at Microsoft and the many open-source contributors!

